# Help new tank - nematodes?



## Glenda Steel (21 Aug 2014)

I've just noticed tiny clear white thread "worms" in our newly planted tank and having done a Google search the closest photo's seem to suggest they are nematodes.  Is this usual and should we treat them to get rid of them?  At the moment the tank is cycling fishlessly but I have noticed a tiny snail that has also just appeared, presumably introduced with the plants.  I had thought we has thoroughly washed them and we did soak the wood for nearly 3 weeks!  All advice welcome as we are complete aquarium novices!


the snail (?)


Worms?


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (21 Aug 2014)

Looks like planaria worms. Nothing to worry about, they will make a nice food source for the fish when they go in. Should there be an explosion of the little buggers, I can highly recommend Biomax No-Planaria.


----------



## Glenda Steel (21 Aug 2014)

Vinkenoog1977 said:


> Looks like planaria worms. Nothing to worry about, they will make a nice food source for the fish when they go in. Should there be an explosion of the little buggers, I can highly recommend Biomax No-Planaria.


Oh thank you so much Vinkenoog1977, I've been so worried - I thought the tank should be spotlessly clean, I'm doing a 50% water change every other day at the moment!!  Oh, I've just googled them - they're disgusting!!!!  If ever there is a case for not sucking the end of the syphon to get it started that's it!!!!!!


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (21 Aug 2014)

They aren't really free swimmers, so there's no chance of sucking one in, besides, worse worms live in our intestines, and thank goodness they do! Nature may be disgusting, but it all has a function/ purpose!

That being said, if I see a largish spider in my home, my first thought is to burn down my house, so.


----------



## allan angus (21 Aug 2014)

if u are unhappy with the snails remove them as you spot them whilst the numbers are small. or do what i do add a small number 3? assassin snails which live on the common snail whilst they dont eradicate them they certainly control the numbers. they are also a  nice looking snail lol


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (21 Aug 2014)

Great tip, I love assassin snails (Anentome Helena).


----------



## Lindy (22 Aug 2014)

Looks like detritus worm to me and your fish will enjoy eating them. The snail looks a bit like my leopard spot ramshorns which are quite pretty and clean up waste food.


----------



## Glenda Steel (22 Aug 2014)

Great, the snail seems to be doing a great job at cleaning so I'm happy!  I'll keep an eye on them as when the tank is cycled we may pop in an Assassin!  As for the worms, I must admit they are rather lovely too, rather like the sort of deep sea creatures you see on the Discovery channel!  Actually just having living creatures in the tank is so enjoyable!


----------

